

Ask HN: What emerging technology do you think is the most interesting and why? - oliverjudge


======
deutronium
Theres a really interesting list of some on wikipedia -
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_emerging_technologies](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_emerging_technologies)

------
MaulingMonkey
Head mounted displays (Oculus Rift, SteamVR, Hololens). I think a new market
(at least for games) is finally emerging here.

------
georgerobinson
I'm really enjoying developing software for wireless sensor networks. It's
amazing how much you can do with 10KB of RAM (that's including RAM for the
operating system too).

~~~
rampant
Just out of curiosity what types of projects are you working on?

~~~
georgerobinson
My projects thus far has been purely academic. I built a middleware for data
gathering applications that need best-effort anycasting to the nearest base
station. The middleware runs on ContikiOS. At present it is still a prototype.
I need to improve the resilience of sensor to base station communication for
multi hop paths, make improvements to the route announcement protocol and
respective timeout equations.

------
d0ugie
ngx/mod_pagespeed, because it implements best practices without interfering
with developer workflow.

Also the QUIC protocol, gotta save round trips... Hope to see it more widely-
implemented.

~~~
unclesaamm
These are very neat. Thanks.

------
squiguy7
To put it simply: containers. Mostly because they are gaining a lot of
traction and their use cases seem to be molding a whole new concept of our
technology stacks.

------
Jack000
pretty excited about digital manufacturing - I think instead of 3d printers in
every home we'll be able to eg. Scan your foot, upload, and get a shoe that
fits you exactly.

